# Train Destinations + Schedules from Montecatini



## jnova (Apr 30, 2011)

Could you point me to a link that lists all destinations from Monecatini Terme train station so that we can plan an itinerary for day trips? Grazie.


----------



## Lourdes (May 1, 2011)

*can reach most destinations easily by train*

Ciao!

Montecatini Terme is on the train line that connects Lucca to Florence which are then connected to the rest of the rail network in Tuscany and Italy - you can basically get everywhere you want to go to in Tuscany from Montecatini with changes in trains in Florence. 

You can see a map of the main train lines in Tuscany on this page: http://www.discovertuscany.com/moving-around-tuscany/by-train.html 

Depending on where you want to go, you might have to change trains but you can still get there if along on the train lines. Some great day trips:
Lucca, Pisa, Florence, Arezzo
Arriving in Florence, to reach Siena the best thing would be to continue on SITA bus since it is more direct. 

To see timetables, go to www.trenitalia.com


----------



## luisg (Nov 13, 2015)

*Hi. I have exactly the same question, but Lourdes, I was checking the links suggested*



Lourdes said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Montecatini Terme is on the train line that connects Lucca to Florence which are then connected to the rest of the rail network in Tuscany and Italy - you can basically get everywhere you want to go to in Tuscany from Montecatini with changes in trains in Florence.
> 
> ...



Hi. I have exactly the same question, but Lourdes, I was checking the links suggested, but I can't see the schedules or fares for the train, leaving from Montecatini to the other places, please could you give us more information and suggestions to travel on car or better on train to other cities as Lucca, Pisa, Siena, Chianti and Florence?. Thanks


----------



## Lourdes (Nov 13, 2015)

mmm, that's strange, I am seeing results --- you need to start typing montecatini but then choose one of the two options you see - otherwise, you WON'T get any results.

the same applies for destination cities, so I recommend checking Pisa, Lucca and Florence - you can check Siena (but I don't recommend taking the train, too many changes as there is no direct route).

You can't go to Chianti by train.


----------



## Lourdes (Nov 13, 2015)

p.s. make sure to check my reply on your other thread here:
http://www.discovertuscany.com/foru...r-supporters-tuscany-travelers.html#post11818


----------

